# Lost my foundation bitch to Pannus



## Vonember (3 mo ago)

Hey everyone, new member from the UK here.

As the title says, I lost my intended foundation bitch to Pannus. She’s alive and well obviously, but I have come to the heart breaking decision not to breed her. 

I bought her from a well known kennel who has shown and worked their dogs in the past. They have supplied dogs in all lines of work so I hedged my bets and arranged a visit. 6 hours travel time to view the litter, chose my sooty black pup and picked her up 5 weeks later. 

She passed all her health tests with flying colours. Endorsements were lifted. She has been training in personal protection and excelling quickly and plans were set in place. Then two weeks ago I noticed some inflammation on the scelera, some pink film on the outer cornea and arranged for a referral to a specialist immediately.

It’s Pannus. 

Was it my fault? I took her hiking without eye protection. We had a horrible heatwave in the summer, was it that? Did I not do enough research? It sucks. I’m just pleased we caught it early and that she’s okay. She will still be able to work and the eye drops have already cleared evidence of any inflammation. That’s the main thing 🤍 

Now I have to think about getting her spayed and I’ve got a lot of shit to think about for the future. I hope she remains fit and well. She’s my girl.

If anyone has similar stories, please share. 

Thanks for reading.


----------

